# What HPFP will the 2014 Diesel cruze use in the USA?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is another thread about the diesel Cruze and this same question has come up but I don't think anybody knows yet.


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm hoping a chevy rep will answer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are no technical chevy reps on this board; only customer support reps. 

I have direct contacts with engineers and technology communications inside GM, and I've inquired about this more deeply since my interview with one of those engineers. My only knowledge so far is that it is not the same Bosch pump that has been destroying your TDI fuel systems. 

I discovered through my statistics reporting on my website (XtremeRevolution.net) that you linked to my site on your forums. 

Article:More Chevy Cruze Diesel Specs-Article says wont use Bosch HPFP - TDIClub Forums

I attempted to join your forums to offer some help and information, and my account's approval was denied. A quick google search by your administrator(s) for my user name would have very quickly pointed them this forum (which I'm administrator of), and my website (where you found the article you linked to). I would have offered to answer your question there and do further research, but alas, I am not able to. This is the first time I have been denied registration to a forum and quite frankly, I find it a bit of a nuisance at best. God forbid someone might want to ask a question about a TDI should they be interested in purchasing one, or want to offer help when it is obvious that there are questions that need answering and many misconceptions and misunderstandings that need clarifying. 

Exhibit A:

Chevy Cruze Diesel a direct competitor to the Jetta TDI - TDIClub Forums


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Just to clarify, it is not my forum, nor do I currently own a TDI or any VW product. Many moons ago I was ready to pull the trigger on a new Golf TDI until I read about the HPFP issues VW was having. While the chances of this happening are slim, it was still such an expensive and catastrophic repair, I backed off. I like Diesel, I want to buy a diesel car, but not at Audi/Bmw prices, and not with such a massive repair possible as with VW. I want the Cruze Diesel to be a massive success. I simply have specific questions before such an expensive purchase. If it is problematic for me to ask questions like the one above I will cease to do so. It is not my intention to offend. 

I thought your article was a very good one and there are a lot of Diesel fans on the other site you mentioned that would be interested in reading it. Yes, there are a decent amount of VW fanboys that will hate on anything not VW/German but I'm not one of them. There are a lot of members there that are VERY informed on diesels here and overseas and can provide insight into the HPFP issue. They've done extensive research into the Bosch pump in question and If Chevy has learned from VW's mistake, I suspect they will get a fair amount of VW customers. If this pump is robust I will most likely be purchasing a Cruze. 

Why you were not allowed to join the other site is beyond me and I agree, it seems silly. It would seem that their knowledge of Diesel and your knowledge of Chevy could marry well and help those like me (potential/current owners) greatly. I have no control over that site and am not a moderator or anything of the sort.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tlhfirelion said:


> Thank you for your reply. Just to clarify, it is not my forum, nor do I currently own a TDI or any VW product. Many moons ago I was ready to pull the trigger on a new Golf TDI until I read about the HPFP issues VW was having. While the chances of this happening are slim, it was still such an expensive and catastrophic repair, I backed off. I like Diesel, I want to buy a diesel car, but not at Audi/Bmw prices, and not with such a massive repair possible as with VW. I want the Cruze Diesel to be a massive success. I simply have specific questions before such an expensive purchase. If it is problematic for me to ask questions like the one above I will cease to do so. It is not my intention to offend.
> 
> I thought your article was a very good one and there are a lot of Diesel fans on the other site you mentioned that would be interested in reading it. Yes, there are a decent amount of VW fanboys that will hate on anything not VW/German but I'm not one of them. There are a lot of members there that are VERY informed on diesels here and overseas and can provide insight into the HPFP issue. They've done extensive research into the Bosch pump in question and If Chevy has learned from VW's mistake, I suspect they will get a fair amount of VW customers. If this pump is robust I will most likely be purchasing a Cruze.
> 
> Why you were not allowed to join the other site is beyond me and I agree, it seems silly. It would seem that their knowledge of Diesel and your knowledge of Chevy could marry well and help those like me (potential/current owners) greatly. I have no control over that site and am not a moderator or anything of the sort.


I understand. It was simply a bit...frustrating. When you have the intention to help someone, and you run into something as silly as that, it makes you wonder why you even bothered. You didn't offend me, so no worries about that. 

I'm waiting on an answer from my contacts at GM regarding the specifics of what fuel pump is used in the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got some info. The fuel pump for the Cruze Diesel is driven off of the timing belt and runs at 1600 bar.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just got some info. The fuel pump for the Cruze Diesel is driven off of the timing belt and runs at *1600 bar*.


...which is less than what GM uses on other global diesels (1800 bar I vaguely recall), and is ONE reason they're using multiple (up to 5) fuel injections ("squirts") on this USA/EPA-constrained diesel...for Nox and particle control.


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for checking with your contacts, much appreciated. I can understand its frustrating trying to help when it's not appreciated. It's admirable to care so much but exhausting at the same time. If it matters, you're helping bring me into the Chevy fold and I currently own Honda and a FORD. That's gotta be worth something. :lol:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tlhfirelion said:


> Thanks for checking with your contacts, much appreciated. I can understand its frustrating trying to help when it's not appreciated. It's admirable to care so much but exhausting at the same time. If it matters, you're helping bring me into the Chevy fold and I currently own Honda and a FORD. That's gotta be worth something. :lol:


Glad I could help. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Cruze Diesel*

148 hp. 
258 ft/ld torque
More than 42 mpg
starting MSRP $24.885
starting at LT2 trim level 
I've got a lot more info on it but I'm a slow typer, Sorry


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dagles71 said:


> 148 hp.
> 258 ft/ld torque
> More than 42 mpg
> starting MSRP $24.885
> ...


You can always find more here:

What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the official GM 'Online Ordering Guide' for the 2014 Cruze Diesel (and 2014 Impala and 2014 Spark EV) is posted here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...turbo-diesel-cruse-online-ordering-guide.html


----------



## whitedog (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello diesel heads. I have been wondering about this HPFP issue myself and decided that a Chevy Cruze site would have the information on what HPFP is in the Cruze so I wandered over here and found this thread. I also found where XtremeRevolution was talking about not being able to register on TDIClub. Well, I checked and he was able to register the day after he posted here that he couldn't. I was looking for something about that, but nothing was mentioned.

Anyway, I never did find a definitive answer to what kind and model of pump is used on the Cruze, but now that they are on the streets, has anyone been able to put their orbs on one to find out for sure what pump is in there?


----------



## jimlockey (Jul 10, 2013)

I've owned a beetle tdi, a Passat tdi and now own a 09 jetta sportwagen tdi. As you can see I like diesel cars. In addition we have pulled a 5th wheel all over the US with a dodge diesel and now a 2000 Ford diesel. There is one draw back with the VW tdi's and it is hard to find a vw dealer at times. For that reason, I am interested in the Cruze diesel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

whitedog said:


> Hello diesel heads. I have been wondering about this HPFP issue myself and decided that a Chevy Cruze site would have the information on what HPFP is in the Cruze so I wandered over here and found this thread. I also found where XtremeRevolution was talking about not being able to register on TDIClub. Well, I checked and he was able to register the day after he posted here that he couldn't. I was looking for something about that, but nothing was mentioned.
> 
> Anyway, I never did find a definitive answer to what kind and model of pump is used on the Cruze, but now that they are on the streets, has anyone been able to put their orbs on one to find out for sure what pump is in there?


I ended up registering, and I made a note in one of my posts in that regard. I didn't feel it was necessary to provide a status update here. 

I don't know what kind of pump it is, but I do know it is not the same Bosch pump used in the VW TDI. It is fundamentally different, and GM specifically designed it not to have the same problems that the pumps in the TDI ended up having.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It will be *interesting* to know if the High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) in the 2014 2.0L Turbo Diesel Cruze is (a) manufactured in europe (definite yes, ie: BOSCH) or (b) second-souced in USA (maybe)...especially since AC-Delco is now only a re-branding shell of it's original self.

Elsewhere it's been reported that GM only plans to make 12,000 of these vehicles, with all of the engines being imported from europe.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The NHTSA content report shows that the '14 Cruze diesel has a domestic (US & CAN) content of 50%, 16% Mexico, with the engine from Germany & the transmission from Japan. No surprise on the drive train sources. The remainder content is less than 15% from any one country, so it isn't broken out and identified.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, with the fuel pump nolonger being part of the engine assembly, but rather a component inside the fuel tank, it could be sourced by anybody. However, odds are that it is made by one of the european companies used by GM-Opel. Which brings up the question: who now supplies the diesel fuel pump for 2.0LT diesel engines used in current Opel vehicles?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I recall reading somewhere that it is a Bosch unit - but not the troublesome one used by Volkswagen.

EDiT:

Ja, it is here:

What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I would just about guarantee the HPFP is a Bosch unit, but I would hope that it is either a different model than the CP4.1 used in the VW TDI, or Bosch addressed the issues. I can definitely say that the fuel rail is Bosch (_see attached photo from the first Cruze TD I test drove_):









I assume that the second cut-away image in the "What to Expect" article referenced in the previous post is meant to show the HPFP (left-most item driven by the timing belt). The VW HPFP is also driven by the timing belt, but is located toward the front of the engine.

I'll also assume that there is a lift pump inside the Cruze fuel tank (much like the VW). In fact the VW has a second relatively low-pressure pump mounted on top of the engine. _Three pumps to get the fuel to the engine and up to injection pressure!_ Oi...!


----------



## mrb (Jul 16, 2013)

Bosch Technology Powers 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel - Yahoo! Finance


----------

